# New Accucraft Product Photos



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

I don't think that anyone has mentioned this here before, but tonight I noticed that the ACCUCRAFT ESTORE web page has a section on products "Coming Soon". In that section, there are pictures of the new other Mason Bogie, the Ten Mile, and photos of the J&S Combines too. Just thought that inquiring minds would want to know!

Ross Schlabach


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Combines and Mason's will be here shortly.


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

WHERES THE K-4 ?????[/b]


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting - there's more to see in the "eStore" than on the main website! 

Looks like they re-worked the roof for the combine - it has different clerestory windows. 

I also noticed the Ruby 1/2" cylinder upgrade kit, and the goodall valve bottle!


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 02 Dec 2010 09:49 AM 
Interesting - there's more to see in the "eStore" than on the main website! 
Yep, you really have to take the time to look through the entire website, or you might miss something! Sometimes little surprises show up in the eStore, other times it's on the Product Update page, and once in a while they even update their product pages too. Sometimes I wonder if the people updating the different sections of the website ever actually talk to each other! Like for example the 5" gauge ride-on 4F 0-6-0 mentioned on the Product Update page as "under production" and due out last month, doesn't appear _anywhere_ else on their website, including the ride-on section (which now sports a new 5" gauge SE&CR R1 0-6-0T just added recently), or even the Maxitrak site. At least the info on the EBT #12 is all consistent anyway, it stilll only exists as line art no matter where you look.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Good to see Accucraft did some homework on the clerestory windows of the combine. Just as it should be with the removal of the cupola from the Pagosa Springs combine. Got the lettering correct, too! Even though I have the Rio Grande Models UK #212 combine, I think I HAVE to get this one.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Some good videos on the bottom bar there - some of them [the Royal Hudson and the S-12] are mine! Might high-light a few more for the boys in Union City to use - I have movies of the Mogul, the C-19, the Bumble Bee and a beautiful green-boilered K-28. Won't post the AC-12, Garratt and GS-4 as they are no longer in production... 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Tac,

Who is it that lives in San Diego?
I know Carmen used to live there - as in - Where In the World is Carmen San Diego?


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Doh. 

Union City. 

NOT San Diego. 

Brainf&rt. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, the EBT 12---a pre-production photo will come in "Accucraft Time". We East Coast guys get the crumbs. 

Now Kevin and Pete, I don't mean to get you upset again, but at least I don't have a deposit on mine. Learned my lesson with the 4-4-0. 

Larry


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 02 Dec 2010 01:21 PM 
Some good videos on the bottom bar there - some of them [the Royal Hudson and the S-12] are mine! Might high-light a few more for the boys in Union City to use - I have movies of the Mogul, the C-19, the Bumble Bee and a beautiful green-boilered K-28. Won't post the AC-12, Garratt and GS-4 as they are no longer in production... 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund 
Sorry Tac, here we go fighting again.
Maybe I'm looking in the wrong place, BUT
1) There is no movie of the S-12 that I can see.
2) The movie of the Royal Hudson appears to be taken at Dan Liebowitz's in California, and seems to be the one that Bob Trabucco owns.
Maybe your movies have been replaced, or as I say, maybe I'm looking in the wrong place.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

Larry,
If you click on the 1:29 button on the top bar of scales, then on steam locomotives you can see the k4s and it appears that the #1361 is a live steam version picture. Just below the cab you can see what appears to be a lubricator drain/blowdown.
Brittany


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Now Kevin and Pete, I don't mean to get you upset again, but at least I don't have a deposit on mine. 
Larry, 

There was an argument on the One20point3 email group about the fact that there is no EBT #12 because they didn't have enough reservations. It will never turn up if you don't reserve one !!!! Now I'm upset !


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, I do have one on order, from Bob Moser at NJLS. Only because he did not ask for a deposit! Calm down now, and don't give yourself a stroke. You want to live long enough to see the engine arrive! I joked with Bob about both he and I living long enough to see them, when I ordered it last spring. 

Larry


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 02 Dec 2010 05:09 PM 
Posted By tacfoley on 02 Dec 2010 01:21 PM 
Some good videos on the bottom bar there - some of them [the Royal Hudson and the S-12] are mine! Might high-light a few more for the boys in Union City to use - I have movies of the Mogul, the C-19, the Bumble Bee and a beautiful green-boilered K-28. Won't post the AC-12, Garratt and GS-4 as they are no longer in production... 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund 
Sorry Tac, here we go fighting again.
Maybe I'm looking in the wrong place, BUT
1) There is no movie of the S-12 that I can see.
2) The movie of the Royal Hudson appears to be taken at Dan Liebowitz's in California, and seems to be the one that Bob Trabucco owns.
Maybe your movies have been replaced, or as I say, maybe I'm looking in the wrong place.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada

Uh, Mr Leech - if you go to the end of the movie if Mr Trabucco's Hudson you will see a selection of MORE short movies on the bottom bar - the clip of the Hudson running right to left, and a S-12 being passed by another train, are my movies, as are any movies that have the title tac train or trains. The Youtube sidebar on the right of the screen also shows them.

Even at my advanced age and decrepitude I'm not about to claim ownership of things that are obviously not mine.

Thank you. 
tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------

